# Small digital camera with manual aperture and shutter speed?



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

So my family has told me they're all gonna pitch in to get me a digital camera for my birthday (yay!!). I'm working with a budget of around $400, but preferrably less (of course).

Anyway, I've been looking at the Canon SD300, I really love the form factor, nice quality photos and 640x480 30fps video (which look great btw). BUT, it doesn't allow for manual selection of aperture and shutter speeds, which to anyone who wants to take serious pictures is essential. It also doesn't take TIFF or RAW (do any of this size?)

So, does anyone know of a camera that is as small as the SD300, but has these functions?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

In the smaller form factor, I'd have to say the Canon G5 camera:
http://www.steves-digicams.com/2003_reviews/g5.html

The Minolta Dimage A1 in the larger form factor would be better though:
http://www.steves-digicams.com/2003_reviews/a1.html

Keep in mind that these are older models and may be difficult to find.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

kloan - If you really want one that has the manual override features take a look at the A series of the Canon line (for staying under 400), Fuji's cameras, or some of Sony's. A large amount of the Fujis and Sonys do have manual override on them, while all the A series for the Canons do. The best one I can think of that would compare most closely to the SD300 would be Canon's A420 which is a little bulkier but does the same job. Personally however, I'm more of a fan of the A610 which goes for about $450 regular. (I've seen it on sale for $400).


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Agree with Chealion. The A series are outstanding cameras. great value and all the control you need.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I will third that motion with the Canon A series line.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

ebay item # 7558557202

i've been buying Casio since 3 megapixels, AMAZING cameras for the price. Althought, don't take my word or experience, go to the experts.

http://www.steves-digicams.com/2005_reviews/exp505.html


Nikon? Canon? Casio has been making digital camera before this guys knew what a digital camers was.

Casio, the smart choice.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

The Canon S60 & S70 (http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canons70/) are quality compact cameras with manual controls. Unlike an SLR, the manual controls feel like a bit of an afterthought, but they are there when you need them.

The price on these would usually be over the $400 mark, but I'm sure I've seen the S60 for around $400 before.


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

Look for Panasonic Lumix FZ5S as well. It has manual controls but not sure about the RAW mode.

I bought its bigger cousin FZ20 from US last month for $550 taxes in and can not complain.

I was an avid Canon S300 user as well and no one can beat Canon in that form factor (yet).


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I work in a Photo Studio/Store and would say the Canon A series are awesome. I would reccomend the A95 if you can find one. I think it was just discontinued but is one of the best cameras I have used in the price range.

Cheers


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks for the replies.. I just orded the Canon SD400. I really prefer the small size, so I'm hoping I will be happy with the way it is. I have a month to test it out thoroughly to make sure I'll be satisfied with it.

I got a great deal on it though. It was on sale at Best Buy for $399, so I price matched at Staples, then stacked two $20 off coupons, so the total with tax ended up being around $410! 

I can't wait.. it's going to get here on my birthday too.. (Friday). Now I just need to get myself a nice 1GB SD card to go with it.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Ahhh new toys. Is there anything better, for us boys?


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Women and great food. 
but that 's just me


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Good buy Kloan - happy birthday in advance.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Huge sale over at www.henrys.com

For example:

KONICA MINOLTA DIMAGE A200 8MP 7X DIGCAM $599. (Reg. $899.)

CANON POWERSHOT SD400 5MP 3X DIGITAL CAM $389.99 (Reg. $429.99.)

Sale ends Nov/8/05


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Any sale on women and great food?

Now i know i will be getting all kind of frowning for my senseless remarks.
I think from now on I will be saving these kind of posts for another forum......
does ehMan.ca exists? I got dips on Dr.G as a nickname!!!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Small update..

The SD300 went on sale today only at Futureshop for $329. So I called up Staples customer support and cancelled the order for the SD400 and then price matched the SD300, and he even applied the two coupon codes again, which brought the total to $327.07 with tax. Nice!

Only crappy thing is that they won't ship it now until Monday, so it won't get here for my birthday.. ah well.. lookin forward to playing with it..


----------

